# General Comments About Marriage:



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2010)

General Comments About Marriage:

1.  Getting married is very much like going to a continental restaurant with
friends. You order what you want, then when you see what the other fellow
has, you wish you had ordered that.

2.  At the cocktail party, one woman said to another, "Aren't you wearing
your wedding ring on the wrong finger?"  The other replied, "Yes I am, I
married the wrong man."

3.  Man is incomplete until he is married.  Then he is really finished.

4.  A happy marriage is a matter of give and take; the husband gives and the
wife takes.

5.  Marriage is an institution in which a man loses his bachelor's degree
and the woman gets her master's.

6.  A little boy asked his father, "Daddy, how much does it cost to get
married?"  And the father replied, "I don't know, son, I'm
still paying for it."

7.  Young Son: Is it true, Dad, I heard that in some parts of Africa a man
doesn't know his wife until he marries her?  Dad: That happens in most
countries, son.

8.  Then there was a man who said, "I never knew what real happiness was
until I got married; and then it was too late.

9.  When a newly married man looks happy we know why. But when a ten-year
married man looks happy - we wonder why.

10. Married life is very frustrating. In the first year of marriage, the man
speaks and the woman listens. In the second year, the woman speaks and the
man listens. In the third year, they both speak and the neighbours listen.

11. After a quarrel, a wife said to her husband, "You know, I was a fool
when I married you." And the husband replied, "Yes, dear, but I was in love
and didn't notice it."

12. It doesn't matter how often a married man changes his job, he still ends
up with the same boss.

13. A man inserted an 'ad' in the classifieds: "Wife wanted". Next day he
received a hundred letters.  They all said the same thing "You can have mine."

14. When a man opens the door of his car for his wife, you can be sure of
one thing: either the car is new or the wife.

15. A perfect wife is one who helps the husband with the dishes.

16. A woman was telling her friend , "It is I who made my husband a
millionaire."  "And what was he before you married him." Asked the friend.
The woman replied, "A multi-millionaire".


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 1, 2010)

Q. Why is divorce so expensive?
A. Because it's worth it.

Q. Why do men on average die sooner than women?
A. Because they want to.


/why no, not bitter.  why do you ask?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 1, 2010)

Love is grand
Divorce is 20 grand

I still miss my ex; but, my aim is improving.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 1, 2010)

Now, now fellas, remember:

Marriage is both a commitment, and an institution.

And anyone nowadays who wants marriage needs to be exactly that: COMMITTED TO AN INSTITUTION.

What, me, cynical? Bitter? No, just awake.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 1, 2010)

Marriage is a three ring circus:

First comes the engagement ring........

then comes the wedding ring............

then comes the suffe_*ring*_...:lfao:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 2, 2010)

A woman once said a man is like a deck of playing cards...you need a heart to love him, a diamond to marry him, a club to smash his ****ing head in, and a spade to bury the bastard. 

No...I'm not bitter either! LOL!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2010)

Kinison on Marriage.





note:language


----------

